# Family Clubs!



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

I am looking for a club that I can join to go to with my kids - so family orientated! We want to go to socialise with other families and to swim, a little park or play area would be fantastic too. Looking for something that also holds family events during school holidays, kids clubs or bbq's etc. Thanks


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Do a search through THIS and you should be able to find something....

Good Luck.


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

indoMLA said:


> Do a search through THIS and you should be able to find something....
> 
> Good Luck.


Thanks I already had a look through time out and time out kids but im looking for a family members only leisure club that we can go to at the weekends and during school holiday. Unless I'm googling incorrectly I'm not finding much unless it's a sports club.


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm a member of such a club ........... but its basically Indian-family (or Asian) oriented ......... If that's your cup of tea !!


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

ibkiss said:


> I'm a member of such a club ........... but its basically Indian-family (or Asian) oriented ......... If that's your cup of tea !!


Thanks ibkiss but I believe the club you are referring to is only for Asian/Indian and I'm neither  shame though


----------



## Perfectionist (Feb 3, 2012)

Hayya Club, Lakes Club, The Lakes next to meadows where I often go and all good hotels have family clubs.


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

Pink Fairie said:


> Thanks ibkiss but I believe the club you are referring to is only for Asian/Indian and I'm neither  shame though


Hi there ... I didn't mean to say that its *only* for Indians :eyebrows: ..... just that its Indian-oriented ,so a majority of people from the Sub-continent background are its members ,and usually Indian festivities such as Diwali ,Navratri are celebrated in high significance with Bollywood actors .


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

ibkiss said:


> Hi there ... I didn't mean to say that its only for Indians :eyebrows: ..... just that its Indian-oriented ,so a majority of people from the Sub-continent background are its members ,and usually Indian festivities such as Diwali ,Navratri are celebrated in high significance with Bollywood actors .


So are there many none subcontinent/indian people members?


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

frankly speaking ... no ,not many but I've seen many arabs ..... LOL !


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Are you talking about "India Club"? The Club has been around for over 30 years and I think membership is open to Indians only, although people from other nationalities can visit as guests. 

Pink Fairie, The Hayya Clubs spread across the city are great. I've been to the one at The Lakes and the one at The Meadows....loved them both.


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> Are you talking about "India Club"? The Club has been around for over 30 years and I think membership is open to Indians only, although people from other nationalities can visit as guests.
> 
> Pink Fairie, The Hayya Clubs spread across the city are great. I've been to the one at The Lakes and the one at The Meadows....loved them both.


many thanks!! Il check out out, I did google hayya	and they got mixed reviews, in particular regarding the food but knowing me those comments are probably years old ha ha!


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> Are you talking about "India Club"? The Club has been around for over 30 years and I think membership is open to Indians only, although people from other nationalities can visit as guests.
> 
> Pink Fairie, The Hayya Clubs spread across the city are great. I've been to the one at The Lakes and the one at The Meadows....loved them both.


No ,pam ... not talking about 'The India Club' ..... I've also been there .There was a time when non-Indians became members esp. through 'waasta' ,but yes ,now its only for Indians ! 
By the way ,I was talking about 'Country Club Dubai' .


----------

